# Suggested system from a local HT Dealer



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

Guys, anyone...

Please let me know what you think is really worth getting from this list. I'm trying to get a monitor audio system for my HT room and a few other needed items.

Here they are:

Home Theater Monitor Audio Silver ... Silver Controlled Performance In-wall (each) 4
Monitor Audio GS20 2½ way Tower, with Gold Signature 1" C-CAM® tweeter (pair) 1
monitor Audio GSLCR Gold Signature Center Channel 1
Miscellaneous Parts Center Channel Speaker Stand (Sanus) 1
Fixed Screen Dragonfly Fixed Projection Screen 110" projection screen 1
Denon 1910CI High Definition Audio/Video receiver 7.1 1
Sharp XVZ15000 Sharp 1080p DLP projector 1600 Lumen output, Single Chip

Be as honest as possible and critical.

Please I will take any suggestion to better the package given above. I just want a nice overall system within a reasonable budget.

Tahnks in advance!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you fixed in getting in walls? As far as speakers go I just had this discussion with a friend of mine as he also wants MA speakers for his room Have a look at SVS they only sell online and make a great product for less than the MA's I also dont see you list a subwoofer? depending on your budget SVS also makes some of the best subs available for the money.


----------



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, I have everything designed and wired for in-walls. Does SVS makes as good or better in walls speaker compared to MA? any suggestions now knowing that I going with in walls?

Thanks for the help as this is totally an unknown subject for me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS does not make in walls due to the quality loss that they inherently cause. In order to get a good quality in wall speaker you usually have to spend about 3 times as much as a good bookshelve.
That said placement is key as to how "good" they will sound. If your already set up for in wall speakers make sure they have a tweeter that swivels so it can be aimed at the seating position.


----------

